# Newbie relieved to finally have some results--but waiting to learn what they mean



## Lauruffian (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey all. My name is Laura, and I'm a 40yro middle school teacher and mother of 2 VERY active little boys. Since having my second child (he's 3 1/2 now), I've been plagued with a vague host of symptoms: extreme fatigue swinging back and forth with insomnia, stubborn weight gain (baby weight wouldn't move), water retention making my hands and feet swell up to squishy proportions, erratic menstrual cycles (long, spotting inbetween), body and joint aches, headaches, and then more recently, heart palpitations. I went first to my OB/GYN two years ago, thinking my hormones were out of whack since having my son, and they ran a few tests that really didn't show anything. My hormones were normal range, and my pelvic ultrasounds were normal.

But this spring, I nearly passed out at work one day. I was out of nowhere, and struggled to keep that cold-water-over-head, everything-going-sparkly-and-turning-white feeling at bay all day, and a call to my doctor wound up sending me to ER. I was also having palpitations (meaning, the heart felt like it was pounding too hard and too fast--nothing major, just around 100-110 when at rest) and my arms felt heavy. They ruled out a heart attack, but I already had figured it wasn't that. They ran some blood tests that showed some slight electrolyte imbalances, but nothing significant, and sent me home. I felt like I'd wasted everyone's time and cried the entire drive home. I still felt periodically light-headed for the next 3-4 days.

My GP is thankfully a great listener and she cast a wide blood test net. When my TSH came up slightly high (5.200, normal range 0.450-4.500) and my vitamin D low (23.8, normal range 30.0-100.0), she told me to come back in 6 weeks and retest my thyroid, this time checking TSH, TPO, and T4.

In the meantime, I wore a heart monitor for a month and recorded the palpitations, had an echocardiogram, and two appointments with the cardiologist. Nearly every recording, I said my heart did a thump-thump thing, followed by an adrenaline feeling. The recordings showed 90% normal, if fast, heart rhythms; the other 10% were either benign preventricular contractions (though the doc was puzzled because he said most people don't feel those) or an atrial something-something that meant the signal to speed up was coming from the atrium. He wasn't concerned by any of this but I'm being sent to the rhythm specialist next just to be sure.

I got my thyroid test results back on Monday, and was relieved to finally see SOMEthing. I seriously started crying because finally, FINALLY there are hard numbers showing _something is wrong_.

TSH: 5.230 (normal 0.45 - 4.50) *high*
Thyroid peroxidase Ab /TPO: 440.0 (normal 0 - 34) *high*
T4: 6.5 (normal 4.5 - 12.0)

That really high TPO number stunned me--some Googling to understand what it was now has me wondering if I have Hashimoto's Disease. From what I have gleaned, there is no healthy reason for the TPO Ab levels to be that high.

My doc included a note that my thyroid is underactive and to come see her to discuss. We're going on vacation this week, so that appointment isn't until next Monday.

I'm relieved, because this explains so much, but I'm apprehensive too. So, time to educate myself! Here I am.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lauruffian said:


> Hey all. My name is Laura, and I'm a 40yro middle school teacher and mother of 2 VERY active little boys. Since having my second child (he's 3 1/2 now), I've been plagued with a vague host of symptoms: extreme fatigue swinging back and forth with insomnia, stubborn weight gain (baby weight wouldn't move), water retention making my hands and feet swell up to squishy proportions, erratic menstrual cycles (long, spotting inbetween), body and joint aches, headaches, and then more recently, heart palpitations. I went first to my OB/GYN two years ago, thinking my hormones were out of whack since having my son, and they ran a few tests that really didn't show anything. My hormones were normal range, and my pelvic ultrasounds were normal.
> 
> But this spring, I nearly passed out at work one day. I was out of nowhere, and struggled to keep that cold-water-over-head, everything-going-sparkly-and-turning-white feeling at bay all day, and a call to my doctor wound up sending me to ER. I was also having palpitations (meaning, the heart felt like it was pounding too hard and too fast--nothing major, just around 100-110 when at rest) and my arms felt heavy. They ruled out a heart attack, but I already had figured it wasn't that. They ran some blood tests that showed some slight electrolyte imbalances, but nothing significant, and sent me home. I felt like I'd wasted everyone's time and cried the entire drive home. I still felt periodically light-headed for the next 3-4 days.
> 
> ...


With TPO that high, it is "suggestive" of Hashi's as well as a myriad of other things. I strongly suggest that you insist on an ultra-sound.

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

And these tests would benefit excluding TPO which you already had.

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

Clearly something is going on w/your thyroid. You seriously need the FREE T3 test as well.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

It is no fun to feel as unwell as you have been feeling. Hopefully you can find some help here and with your doctor to get you feeling good again!


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

Yikes, that is very high! Hopefully more tests for thyroid will be ordered.


----------



## Lauruffian (Jul 31, 2013)

Terrific input and insight, Andros, thank you! And Prudence, thanks for your feedback. Hearing someone familiar with thyroid issues say the numbers are high is actually weirdly comforting--seriously. I've been dealing with vague issues so long, I'm used to either not being believed or just blown off.

Speaking of, 15+ years ago, I went to my doc with initial complaints of aching joints, particularly throbbing hands. They tested me for rheumatoid arthritis and lupus. The rheumatologist they sent me too is one of the oddest docs I have ever seen--really awkward, limp hand shake, didn't make eye contact, more nervously muttered than spoke. Even though nothing in the exam suggested RA (no hot, red, swollen joints, not sore to the touch, etc.), I *did* have a high rheumatoid factor in my blood test (long since forgotten what it was), so he said I had RA. I took anti-inflammatories for a bit, but then figured I just didn't match he description if the condition and that, paired with the doc's peculiar demeanor, had me eventually completely disregarding the diagnosis. I do still take 800mg ibuprofen on a regular basis, though.

I have to wonder now, though, if there isn't a connection and if I should have this rechecked. Can high TPOab and rheumatoid factor sometimes come together, and if so, what might it indicate?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

A TSH above 1 would warrant additional thyroid testing.

Free T-4 and Free T-3 are the only accurate measurement of thyroid hormones in your blood. I hope they get you onto a replacement medication soon. Your heart issues were likely a result of your low thyroid function.

You also need to be on vitamin D supplements are also needed. I had a similar reading and require 5K IU of Vit D 6 days a week to maintain a high range level.


----------

